# LOTM - May 2019 (piotrkol)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for May 2019 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below. Photo submissions must be current (taken within the last month), and nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months.

May 2019 Nominations:

1) g-man - Lawn Journal









2) piotrkol -  Lawn Journal









3) TonyC - Lawn Journal









4) PokeGrande - Lawn Journal









5) Fort - Fort Reno Journal









6) tcorbitt20 - Lawn Journal









7) BakerGreenLawnMaker - Lawn Journal


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I nominate @g-man

Lawn Journal


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I nominate @piotrkol

 Lawn Journal


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> I nominate @piotrkol
> 
> Lawn Journal


You beat me to it!


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate @piotrkol
> ...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I nominate @TonyC https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7449


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I nominate @PokeGrande 
PokGrande Lawn Journal


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Two9tene Here's the link to pokegrandes lawn journal in case it slipped your mind to add it. :thumbup: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5093


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Two9tene Here's the link to pokegrandes lawn journal in case it slipped your mind to add it. :thumbup: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5093


Done and Thanks!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I nominate @tcorbitt20


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@Two9tene thanks for the nomination!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I nominate tcorbitt20


Can you link @tcorbitt20 's lawn journal?


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> @Two9tene thanks for the nomination!


 Well deserved brother! Looking nice!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks @BakerGreenLawnMaker!

@ericgautier it's https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5887

Mine certainly isn't up to the other yards, but I appreciate the nomination.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@tcorbitt20, I'm always amazed at your discovery Bermuda man.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> @tcorbitt20, I'm always amazed at your discovery Bermuda man.


Made a bonehead mistake today. I was mowing in a hurry, and I always cut the strip by the sidewalk lower because I have to because the roller rests on the sidewalk and the curb. I had already cut most of the diagonals, but I had a few left. I forgot to raise the mower back up and cut half a strip lower than the rest. As I was cutting, I was thinking, "Why am I seeing so many clippings all of a sudden?"


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

And I'll nominate @BakerGreenLawnMaker and St. Augustine stripes. His lawn journal is https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7581


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > @tcorbitt20, I'm always amazed at your discovery Bermuda man.
> ...


Dang! That sucks. I did something similar last year. I always mow my backyard shorter than the front and forgot to raise the deck up, needless to say, I scalped the front lawn in mid August at the hottest time of year.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > @tcorbitt20, I'm always amazed at your discovery Bermuda man.
> ...


Dang! That sucks. I did something similar last year. I always mow my backyard shorter than the front and forgot to raise the deck up, needless to say, I scalped the front lawn in mid August at the hottest time of year.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> And I'll nominate @BakerGreenLawnMaker and St. Augustine stripes. His lawn journal is https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7581


Wasn't expecting this, but thanks. My lawn has a long ways to go before I measure up to you guys.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Too many to pick from this month. I think Fort efforts and persistence payed off in his lawn transformation.

Fort Reno Journal


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey @g-man I don't think that picture is @FORT lawn. But I do think he deserves a nomination. I like this picture, but there are a lot of other good ones in his journal too:


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> And I'll nominate @BakerGreenLawnMaker and St. Augustine stripes. His lawn journal is https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7581


came here to do this.

2nd vote for @BakerGreenLawnMaker


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jjepeto ahhah! I screwed that up. @gregonfire posted that image in Fort journal. I just grab it without looking at who posted it. Let's use the one you posted. Who will you nominate?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Lots of great lawns this month.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is now OPEN!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! This is a tough one. There are so many nice lawns with warm and cool season grasses, cut at different HOCs. I'm sleeping on this one before I make a decision.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Campaign 2019


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@jjepeto @g-man Thanks for the nomination! Don't ask me how I just saw this today lol.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks like @piotrkol has this one in the bag. That is an impressive lawn. I wish I could grow KBG down here in the summer. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

All these lawns look fantastic. Kudos to all the nominees.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I voted but only after reading each of their entire lawn journals. I feel like this should be a really close race. Yall have some great stories to go with some amazing lawns. Get to voting TLF members!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Calling this one.



Congrats @piotrkol LOTM May 2019


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats @piotrkol! Lots of good nominees....


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful lawn @piotrkol!


----------



## piotrkol (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow, absolutely speechless  first of all, congrats to everyone else who was nominated this month - those are some amazing lawns and could easily be on top. Having said that, I want to thanks everyone for appreciating my little bit of work in the lawn. It's really motivating to have all that effort noticed by other lawn enthusiasts and getting that LOTM makes me super proud 

All I want now is to get out there and mow  
Thanks again! There is a lot more to come from me


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats, @piotrkol ! Well deserved.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think we should call it the pitch of the month. It is impressive how level it is. Congrats.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Congratulations! @piotrkol


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @piotrkol! Simply awesome!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congrats @piotrkol . That is amazing work you are doing.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Congratulations @piotrkol, your lawn is next level.


----------

